# an introduction to metallic corrosion and its prevention by raj narayan كتاب



## عبداللطيف محمود (23 أكتوبر 2015)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوه الاعزاء برجاء من ليه تسخه من هذا الكتاب فليتفضل مشكورا باحضار نسخه منها لانى محتاج جدا لهذا الكتاب


----------

